# Mending holes in wool blankets / Bindings too



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I have some 1/2 inch square holes to mend, they're not mothholes, but no tear flaps left either. Darning is out. They're both old rose color.

I've been thinking of something that would be flat and maybe a little decorative, appliqued leaves, but then the dimension thing. I wondered if needle felting would work - has anyone done this? Would it pucker if you didn't do it a certain way? These blankets have probably always been dry cleaned.

Also, I've been looking for binding options - so far silk by the yard seems the best option. Anybody got any other ideas on that?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

No idea on mending other than what you've already suggested. I've used purchased satin blanket binding and it worked out fine. If you can't match color white always looks crisp and clean.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Ann! I'll look again for the binding, the stuff I saw locally was coarse and stiff. I've never seen mended blankets so I wondered how folks do it. I'm thinking now I'll knit up some leaf shapes and felt them, then sew 'em on.


----------

